# Are you likely to pull back from your HEDLEY-worship now?



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I mean in the light of all this sexual misconduct and predatory behaviour.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Unfortunately, yes. Oooh, I was so crazy for them!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Did any of youse pull back after:

1/ Dylan completely used Joan Baez and standing up for the poor/abused?


2/ Lennon said The Beatles were bigger than Christ.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> Did any of youse pull back after:
> 
> 1/ Dylan completely used Joan Baez and standing up for the poor/abused?
> 
> 2/ Lennon said The Beatles were bigger than Christ.


Before my time, which is good, cuz it was/wasn't a factor from the start. The only thing in my time that I can recall was MJ and Neverland abuse allegations, and it did nothing to hamper my interest in MJ's music.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> Did any of youse pull back after:
> 
> 1/ Dylan completely used Joan Baez and standing up for the poor/abused?
> 
> 2/ Lennon said The Beatles were bigger than Christ.


If we had to "pull back" from artists who displayed flaws in their nature, or what we perceive to be flaws in their nature - there would be damned few left to listen to.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Deacon said:


> Did any of youse pull back after:
> 
> 1/ Dylan completely used Joan Baez and standing up for the poor/abused?
> 
> 2/ Lennon said The Beatles were bigger than Christ.


Compared to the sins of the Cosbys and Weinsteins and various church personages of our day, the above two were small potatoes indeed.

Here's the Baez/Dylan tale: https://www.thestar.com/entertainment/movies/2009/09/21/joan_baez_gets_her_apology.html


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

The Beatles _were_ bigger than Christ (if that _is_ his real name), but it doesn't justify Lennon's beating up on women.


----------

